# Cherry Shrimp and temp fluctations



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I know cherries can be acclimated to a wide variety of temp, but how are they with fluctating temp between day and nite. I know fish if the temp went from 80f to 72f overnite I would have ich around the corner. I shrimp the same or can they tolerate more.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> I know cherries can be acclimated to a wide variety of temp, but how are they with fluctating temp between day and nite. I know fish if the temp went from 80f to 72f overnite I would have ich around the corner. I shrimp the same or can they tolerate more.


My temperatures fluctuate all the time. I don't use heaters on my setups so while the lights are on they warm up to about 73 and when my lights are off they can get down to 67 at night. Needless to say, my Endlers are having babies like no tomorrow and my shrimp tank is full of babies. From my experience there doesn't seem to be any drawbacks.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Jersey, good to know. I'm in a higher temp range by the variance is similiar.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is a copy and paste from petshrimp.com


> *Temperature:*
> wide range, but best kept at 70°F-80°F


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine are kept in between 79-84; no problems! They even learned how to hide all day untill the lights go off to avoid becoming dinner for the Rams.


----------

